# Air Vidéo ou Plex ?



## Dredriban (1 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,  

Voilà, je recherche une application permettant de lire en streaming  toutes mes vidéos iTunes ET les autres (présentent dans un autre  format). J'ai un PC. Je cherche donc quelque chose répondant à mes  attentes.   

Suite à cet article : http://www.mac4ever.com/_d_ossiers/74505_acc-der-tous-ses-m-dias-via-ios 

Il semblerait que Air Vidéo et Plex se détachent. Mais j'ai encore quelques interrogations sur lequel choisir.   

Les deux sont compatibles PC ? On peut stocker autant de vidéos que  l'on veut ? Cela marche en wifi et en 3G ? (Sur Air Vidéo il y a un  réglage chelou à faire que je n'ai pas compris : http://www.media-center7_._fr/video-photo/180-air-video-une-application-de-streaming-et-de-conversion-video-pour-ipad.html  cf partie "Remote"). Les deux nécessitent que le PC soit allumé ? Si  c'est le cas, aucune application ne permet de streamer sans que le PC  soit allumé ? Une bonne partie de mes vidéos sont déjà en MP4 présentent  sur iTunes, je n'aurais donc qu'à indiquer le dossier "Media" d'iTunes ?  Mais pour les autres ? Je dois coupler avec un lecteur lisant d'autres  formats ou ça se lit tout seul ? Bien/Rapide ? Laquelle est la mieux ?   

Voilà, merci de m'aider. Bonne journée.


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juillet 2013)

réponse tardive mais : j'ai Air video ça fonctionne tres bien, en wifi, en 3G ...
Il faut évidement que le PC ou le Mac sur lequel il est installé soit allumé ( sessions ouverte (mais verouillée si tu veux) et Air video serveur en fonction.
Tu n'es pas limité en terme de nombres de films, pour ma part j'ai mis en partage des films qui sont sur le DD de mon PC et d'autres qui sont stockés sur ma Freebox
Tu peux effectivement designer l'emplacement de tes films dans le dossier itunes
Je les regarde sans soucis sur mon iPad et mon iPhone sans aucun problème ni ralentissement que se soit pas wifi ou par 3G et pourtant je suis chez Free mobile lol


----------



## Alino06 (18 Juillet 2013)

Plex est supporté par certains NAS avec une architecture X86, dans ce cas, tu pourras laisser ton Mac éteint.

Il faut savoir qu'Air Vidéo et Plex ne sont pas du tout des applications similaires. AirVidéo est une app. qui permet de streamer du contenu quand Plex est un véritable média center complet.
Plex te proposera de classer automatiquement les films et les series, avec jaquettes, synopsis, il saura par exemple ou tu en es dans ton visionnage si tu l'arrêtes en cours et que tu regardes quelque chose d'autres entre temps, l'épisode ou tu t'es arrêté (et il te proposera même de regarder le suivant). Il sera capable de scanner dés l'ajout d'un fichier pour l'ajouter automatiquement dans sa base de données (très pratique) etc.

Donc vraiment ce n'est pas la même chose


----------



## Dredriban (10 Août 2013)

Je viens juste de voir vos réponses. Désolé. Du coup, j'avais pris Plex. J'étais un peu déçu. En wifi, c'était top. Mais en 3G, déjà faut faire de ces réglages, puis la qualité n'est pas du tout au rendez-vous, c'est moche et ça lag. 

Par-contre, deux choses m'intéressent : 

- On peut l'utiliser quand le MAC est éteint, tu dis ? 
- Est-ce que le "Plex Server" qui marche en fond use beaucoup de batterie ? J'ai lu que Dropbox, à peu près la même fonction en fond usait vachement de batterie, donc là, j'ai un peu peur. 

Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait le bon choix. Merci.


----------



## Alino06 (11 Août 2013)

Dredriban a dit:


> Je viens juste de voir vos réponses. Désolé. Du coup, j'avais pris Plex. J'étais un peu déçu. En wifi, c'était top. Mais en 3G, déjà faut faire de ces réglages, puis la qualité n'est pas du tout au rendez-vous, c'est moche et ça lag.
> 
> Par-contre, deux choses m'intéressent :
> 
> ...



Le fait qu'en 3G la qualité soit pourris c'est du à la "lenteur" de la connexion sortante chez toi, si t'es pas en symétrique avec de la fibre, tu ne peux balancer que du 100ko/s autant dire insuffisant pour un flux de qualité. Ce n'est pas du à Plex.

Je ne laisse tourner Plex server en permanence, même quand je m'en sers pas et j'ai pas l'impression que mon MBP en souffre (autonomie, performance etc.)
On peut l'utiliser quand le Mac est éteint uniquement si tu as un NAS en X86 qui supporterait d'y installer Plex server dessus.

T'as fait le bon choix, Plex est le plus user friendly des médias center sur Mac et iOS


----------



## Dredriban (11 Août 2013)

Merci. Du coup, c'est dû à mon forfait Free et sa connexion 3G pourrave. Qui pourtant quand je surfe, marche pas mal. Du coup, je ne peux rien faire pour les lags, mise en pause, qualité médiocre en 3G ? :/

Je ne sais pas si ça va être la même histoire. Mais pour le 3G, sur mon ancien PC, j'avais dû faire que le PC ait un IP fixe et tout. Là, sur le MBA, je ne sais pas si je devrais faire ainsi. 

Je ne sais pas si tu as lu cet article, mais ils disaient que quand on installait "Dropbox" ça niquait la batterie d'un MBA. (Parce que ça marche en fond). J'ai donc pensé que c'était la même chose pour Plex et ça m'a raidit. :/

NAS & co', encore un truc que je ne comprends pas. Comment je sais si je peux ? 

Cela me rassure au niveau du choix. Donc même avec Air Vidéo, la qualité aurait été mauvaise en 3G ? Merci.


----------



## Alino06 (13 Août 2013)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci. Du coup, c'est dû à mon forfait Free et sa connexion 3G pourrave. Qui pourtant quand je surfe, marche pas mal. Du coup, je ne peux rien faire pour les lags, mise en pause, qualité médiocre en 3G ? :/
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça va être la même histoire. Mais pour le 3G, sur mon ancien PC, j'avais dû faire que le PC ait un IP fixe et tout. Là, sur le MBA, je ne sais pas si je devrais faire ainsi.
> 
> ...



Oui elle aurait été pourri, pas à cause de ta 3G, mais à cause ta connexion ADSL montante  chez toi qui ne délivre pas assez de débit pour avoir un flux correct.
La seule chose que tu pourrais faire, c'est prendre un abonnement fibre avec une connexion montante costaude (1mo minimum) ...
J'ai pas de problème avec DropBox non plus sur mon MBP ... Donc je peux pas t'aider là dessus.

Concernant le NAS, il s'agit d'un disque dur externe ayant des fonctions de serveurs, il est donc indépendant d'un ordi et il peut se mettre en réseau tout seul, du coup, tu peux suivant le modèle (X86) installer quelques bricoles dessus, y compris Plex server. En pratique c'est surement la solution idéal, mais elle revient relativement chère (un NAS x86 correct c'est 500 environ)


----------



## Dredriban (15 Août 2013)

Ok, merci. Donc bon, je ne pourrai l'utiliser qu'en Wifi, MAC allumé, alors. J'ai juste un doute sur la consommation du Plex server concernant l'autonomie d'un MAC. Je dois ouvrir un sujet pour savoir. 

J'ai peur de ça : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260531/dropbox-peut-nuire-a-l-autonomie-de-votre-portable


----------

